# This forum is for....



## Grandad (May 15, 2008)

To help those who are relatively new to this site, it would seem like a sentence or two at the top of the forum page describing the forum, might be helpful in capturing the intended use of the forum. I realize this might be "nit picking" because it's not like it's all that difficult to figure out what's in each forum. All one needs to do is click on a few threads to find out the theme of the forum.

Anyway, just a suggestion in the context of a "Forum Help and Ideas" posting ...


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2008)

Grandad, if you go to the forums page, each forum has such description.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 15, 2008)

This is the main forum page Andy M. is talking about.

I hope that helps.


----------

